# Problem with older Heat-N-Glow insert remote



## Bitman (Feb 26, 2015)

I have an older Heat-N-Glow gas fireplace insert that is having remote control issues. The insert is a Bay-Ins and the remote is the RCT-MLT. 

All has worked fine until trying to use the insert for the first time in a few months. The remote's display lights up and batteries are fresh but it will not control the insert. If I push the on-off button on the receiver the flame ignites (it is a standing pilot system). If I hold the remote really close to the receiver the light on the receiver comes on and the flame lights. But the remote's other functions do not work. It will not turn the flame off, adjust the flame or turn on the fan. The remote is radio frequency and not infrared. The receiver is 110 AC and not battery.

I had some intermittent problems earlier that resolved when wiggling the wires from the receiver to the gas control valve but I removed and snugged up the contacts and that isn't a problem now. 

Any ideas? 

How do I find a replacement if it is the remote or receiver?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 26, 2015)

Go here:

http://www.heatnglo.com/Owner-Resources/Install-and-Owners-Manuals.aspx

Scroll down to the "remotes" section

You may have to recalibrate the remote with the receiver. Those instructions are in the manual.


----------



## Bitman (Feb 26, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Go here:
> 
> http://www.heatnglo.com/Owner-Resources/Install-and-Owners-Manuals.aspx
> 
> ...






Thanks. The only manuals on their site are for newer remotes. I can't find how to reset mine. No reset button.


----------

